# Dead End Corridor Lengths



## George McGerd (May 5, 2014)

There is a provision in the IBC (2012) code which allows you to exceed the maximum prescribed length of a dead end corridor by widening the corridor: "A dead end corridor shall not be limited in length where the length of the dead end corridor is less than 2.5 times the least width of the dead end corridor" [1018.4, exception 3].  Is anyone aware of a similar provision in the NFPA 101 LSC (2012 edition)?  I am looking at an area with an Assembly occupancy, so otherwise I will be limited to a maximum length of 20'.  Thanks


----------



## cda (May 7, 2014)

I guess you have looked at the specific occupancy on 101, for allowable distance

7.5.1.5*   Exit access shall be arranged so that there are no dead ends in corridors, unless permitted by, and limited to the lengths specified in, Chapters 11 through 43.


----------



## cda (May 7, 2014)

also have you looked at table A.7.6??


----------

